# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  σπλιτερ τηλεφωνου

## stinger

γεια σε ολους..εχω στο σπιτι 2 τηλεφωνα που με ενα σπλιτερ που εχω βαλει ειναι ντουμλεξ..το προβλημα ειναι πως οταν σηκωνει ο ενας το τηλεφωνο και μετα απο λιγο σηκωσει και ο αλλος η ταυτοχρονα μπαινει στην ιδια γραμμη...υπαρχει καποιο σπλιτερ στην αγορα που οταν απαντησει το ενα τηλεφωνο την κληση να κοβει το αλλο τηλεφωνο που ειναι παραλληλα συνδεδεμενο??? η καποιος αλλος τροπος ωστε να μην μπαινει το ενα τηλεφωνο στο αλλο??

----------


## Αποστόλης1

*Yπάρχει και είναι πολύ απλό, 2 ζένερ.
*

----------


## stinger

αν μπορεις εξηγησε το μου τι εννοεις αποστολε η βαλε ενα σχηματικο προκειμενου να το κανω κιολας

----------


## stinger

καποια αλλη ιδεα-λυση????

----------


## plouf

λεγεται τηλεφωνικος διακοπτης προτεραιοτητας, το βρισκεις σχετικα δυσκολα στα μαγαζια με τα ηλεκτρονικα, (3-6 ευρω΄το ένα)

και κάνει αυτό ο πρώτος οπου σηκώνει μιλαει οι αλλοι δεν ακουν τιποτα...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βάλε μια ζένερ 6,8 ή 7,5v σε σειρά με τον ένα αγωγό στη ροζέτα ή στη πρίζα της συσκευής (μπορεί να χρειαστεί αντιστροφή της ζένερ), ή μπορείς να βάλεις 2 ζένερ σε σειρά αλλά με αντίστροφη πολικότητα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Βάλε μια ζένερ 6,8 ή 7,5v σε σειρά με τον ένα αγωγό στη ροζέτα ή στη πρίζα της συσκευής (μπορεί να χρειαστεί αντιστροφή της ζένερ), ή μπορείς να βάλεις 2 ζένερ σε σειρά αλλά με αντίστροφη πολικότητα.


Ναι αλλά έτσι θα είναι συγκεκριμένο το τηλέφωνο που θα δουλεύει ή όχι. Δηλ. αν έχουμε δυο τηλέφωνα Α και Β και η ζένερ είναι στο Β, τότε αν μιλάει κάποιος με το Α και ένας σηκώσει το Β όντως δεν θα ακούει τίποτα. Αν όμως κάποιος μιλάει με το Β και κάποιος σηκώσει το Α, θα ακούει πια αυτός ενώ ο άλλος με το Β όχι.

----------


## stinger

> λεγεται τηλεφωνικος διακοπτης προτεραιοτητας, το βρισκεις σχετικα δυσκολα στα μαγαζια με τα ηλεκτρονικα, (3-6 ευρω΄το ένα)
> 
> και κάνει αυτό ο πρώτος οπου σηκώνει μιλαει οι αλλοι δεν ακουν τιποτα...


στα μαγαζια της περιοχης μου δεν μπορω να βρω κατι τετοιο η παρομοιο..δεν το ξερει κανεις σε οποιο μαγαζι εχω παει...καποιο μαγαζι απο αθηνα η απο αλλου να το παραγγειλω???

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Όπως τα λες όταν θέλεις προτεραιότητα στο ένα, όταν βάλεις και στις δυό συσκευές μπορεί να υπάρχει ένα θέμα.

----------


## selectronic

Δεν μπορεί να μην βρεις πουθενά… Εγώ θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοια της Central.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βάλε τις ζένερ κιαυτά που λέει ο Χρήστος το ίδιο είναι.

----------


## plouf

πραγματι τις central είχαπάρει και εγώ.. πάντως υπάρχουν αρκετά
http://www.galaxy.gr/priority_telephone_switch.htm

http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/tele_privacy.html

----------


## nikknikk4

http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conten...scr-2n5061.gif


http://www.eleccircuit.com/extension...by-scr-2n5061/

----------


## spiroscfu

Πολύ ποιο απλά μπορείς να το κάνεις με ένα triac και ένα diac στα 30V,
tele_privacy.gif
αν δεν βρεις BR100 ή BR103 με δυο zener στα 30V σε σειρά αλλά αντίθετα πολωμένες πρέπει να κάνεις την ίδια δουλεία.

----------


## stinger

[QUOTE=plouf;473549]πραγματι τις central είχαπάρει και εγώ.. πάντως υπάρχουν αρκετά
http://www.galaxy.gr/priority_telephone_switch.htm



αυτα δεν υπαρχουν πλεον..πηρα τηλεφωνο και ρωτησα

κατι τετοιο θα μου εκανε?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Market-Centr...item53d5cfec8f

----------


## selectronic

> κατι τετοιο θα μου εκανε?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Market-Centr...item53d5cfec8f


Οχι.....

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σπύρο, 30ν τα βλέπω πολλά, τα αναλογικά κέντρα σίγουρα δεν θα έβλεπαν κλειστό βρόχο. Με ψηφιακά δεν έτυχε να δοκιμάσω.

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω πως έχουμε ~50VDC σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας, περίπου στα 70 με 80VAC σε κουδούνισμα και  ~7VAC με σηκωμένο το ακουστικό.


Για ένα στο κάθε τηλέφωνο το είπα Αποστόλη.

----------


## plouf

μερικά τηλεφωνικά κέντρα βγάζουν και 20Volt σε ηρεμία..

αλλα απο πάροχο ναι ειναι κοντά στα 50...

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάλλον εκεί που γράφω ~7VAC (σε on-hook κατάσταση) πρέπει να είναι ~7VDC και διαμορφωμένο πάνω σε αυτήν το ακουστικό σήμα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασα μόνο ρεύμα βραχυκύκλωσης χωρίς συσκευή, με ζένερ από 13ν(1,3W) και πάνω είχα μόνο 1mA, από 12ν(0.5W) και κάτω με ή χωρίς ζένερ 23,3mA.

Άρα ζένερ μέχρι 5ν, μάλλον αμφίβολο και αναλόγως συσκευής, δεν δοκίμασα σε πραγματική λειτουργία.

Τα αναλογικά είχαν τροφοδοσία 48ν, τα ψηφιακά 60ν (ΟΤΕ), ονομαστικές.

----------

